# General > Birdwatching >  bird of prey

## tracie7

Hen harrier seen just outside lybster on the way to wick.It was a male bird hunting

----------


## landy

thanks.will log this with the anti golticlay windfarm group.

----------


## telcras

Just saw Hen Harrier, heading north to Thrumster from Ulbster Mains.

----------


## Kenn

Keep in mind that Hen Harrier's need a territory of 5 square miles, plot that onto an OS map and you'll be surprised where it covers.

----------

